# One Day Of Boondocking



## Colorado Camper (Jan 19, 2013)

Ok, I know I don't have enough information here but hopefully enough to get some guidance. How long will a 12v (cheap) battery that came with the trailer last with out power? and what happens when it dies?

I don't have the trailer right now and may not get it before leaving for a long trip this summer (dealer fixing paint). I have to reserve a spot now if I want it though and it would be for only one day.

The trailer is mostly stock... so incandescent lights, 12v battery that came with the trailer. I'm guessing the battery would last just using a small amount of water for dishes and toilet and one lights for a few hours. From there I'm wondering if we can run a fan or two for a few hours since it will be a bit warm. Or even the TV. I don't have power draws for any of these or the amp hours of the battery so I'm just going off of generalities... and in that case looking at the worst case scenario...

What happens if the batteries die? I know the fridge needs some 12v power for the circuits so I assume that means it stops cooling. When I plugin to the TV will that give me enough power for the slides? Is the battery junk if it dies?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Colorado Camper said:


> When I plugin to the TV will that give me enough power for the slides?


Yes. the truck will be able to provide enough power. I would have the engine running, but not sure it is really needed.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

On some trucks the ignition has to be on to pick up a relay to send 12 vdc to the trailer from the truck. You will want to test this at home first so you know if it is on all the time or just when the truck is running.


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

You'll also find on some trucks that the battery charging circuit for the trailer harness is not hooked up from the factory. It requires putting a fuse in the correct slot in the fuse box and hooking the charging wire up to the fuse box. The wire is usually wire tied up right next to the box (at least on GM products). If your having your camper dealer hook a trailer brake up for you or getting you ready to go, they'll know what to do to get you going. Ask your dealer to help you check that the charging circuit and all lights and signals are working before you leave the dealership. A good dealership will have no trouble at all making sure that everything is working properly for you before you depart the dealership.


----------



## Lofty Dreams (Mar 15, 2014)

I'm surprised no one has mentioned this, but you need to watch out for draining your tow vehicle battery if the trailer battery dies and you hook it up to your truck.
I would run the truck to charge the trailer batt (if you need to) and then disconnect it.

Maybe there's now circutry to prevent this, but I've jump started a guy before who was stranded because of this.
Chad


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Lofty Dreams said:


> I'm surprised no one has mentioned this, but you need to watch out for draining your tow vehicle battery if the trailer battery dies and you hook it up to your truck.
> I would run the truck to charge the trailer batt (if you need to) and then disconnect it.
> 
> Maybe there's now circutry to prevent this, but I've jump started a guy before who was stranded because of this.
> Chad


I don't think anyone was saying to leave the truck plugged into the Outback. My reply listed above, stated that I would run the truck while I did this, but I don't think it was needed. To simply use the truck to power the trailer to bring the slides in, should not impact the power in the truck's battery enough to not allow it to start.


----------



## Colorado Camper (Jan 19, 2013)

Thanks for all the advice. We spent a day on Assateague Island where temps had been in the upper 90's but mother nature was nice to us that day with low 90's. Battery (by stock monitor) never dropped below 3/4 which included running a fan for a bit off an inverter. Everybody picked that as their favorite place but that might have to do with the ocean being a few hundred feet away and wild horses all over the place and not because we weren't plugged into electric


----------

